# Create a password for pen drive



## dashang (Aug 5, 2009)

I want to have such a system that when someone opens my pen drive for first time IT SOULD ASK FOR PASSWORD.
            And i dont want encryption utility because it will take time to access files . I want a quick mechanism .* I just want password protection for pen drive*
                           I have used truecrypt , rohos mini drive . they are worst . They take time. Give some other tools than this
                           Please REPLY


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 5, 2009)

All pendrives comes with some bundled s/w. U'll find a it s/w thr.


----------



## ritesh.techie (Aug 5, 2009)

if u google for this you get huge bundle of software but mine favorite is *True Crypt *(Free open-source disk encryption software for Windows Vista/XP, Mac OS X, and Linux)


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 5, 2009)

^^He already said tat he dn't want 2 use ny encryption sw


----------



## dashang (Aug 6, 2009)

i dont want encryption softwares , they take so much time. I just want password lock thats it.


----------



## dashang (Aug 6, 2009)

and when i use it on other PC then also it should ask password ... for 1 time only for unlocking it


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 6, 2009)

Use the sw bundled with ur USB. U'll find such a program thr.

Or try this *www.newsoftwares.net/folderlock/howto/password-protect-USB-flash-drive.html


----------



## ritesh.techie (Aug 6, 2009)

sorry for my 1 post but if your pen drive doesn't support U3 than whatever S/W you used if someone format your pen drive than all your protection is lost


----------



## dashang (Aug 7, 2009)

my pen drive is of kingston 4GB with FAT or FAT32 file directory format.
                  I just want Password protection guys and if possible while formatting also it should ask password. That is only IF POSSIBLE.  The main is "PASSWORD PROTECTION".  When i connect my pen drive on other's Pc it should prompt me password.
             And thanks krishnandu.sarkar . I will test "folder lock" with my pen drive.
       PLease REPLY


----------



## eureca_eureca (Aug 12, 2009)

Why dont u use winrar to lock files and compression to "store"


----------

